# Twisted Stitchers



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

The Twisted Stitchers meet at the Brighton Michigan Library, 6pm, conference room, Monday July 25th. Crochet, cross-stitch, embroider, or knit with a group of crafty people, teen thru adult. Share a skill, or learn a new one, Make a square for Project Linus if you like.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wish it were closer but it wouldn't matter as my car is in Florida. But it was great for you to let people know. Right now I'm in Mecosta, 180 miles North of Detroit.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Wish that i could be there, but unfortunately I have to work that day and I live in Manitoba, Canada.Have fun. Will be thinking of you all.


----------



## DMR (May 5, 2011)

I saw Brighton and got excited - then I read Michigan. Brighton in Melbourne, Australia is just down the highway. My bad - wrong hemisphere.


----------



## swtjrja2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Any one else knitting in San Jose, CA???


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Our next meeting is August 8th, 6 pm, Brighton Michigan Library, conference room. Crochet, cross-stitch, embroider, or knit with a group of crafty people, teen thru adult. Share a skill or learn a new one. Make a square for Project Linus if you want.


----------

